# Siemens Intelli-arc diagnostic tool



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

X2 I am considering purchase of one also I would like to hear comments on it.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

The OP in this thread seems happy about his purchase.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have one. simple to use and it works. Pain in the ass to hook up though. You will be able to use it without any real experience. It's worth it to fix things the first time.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

If I was still in Resi, I think I would consider it.


----------



## paulgarett (May 8, 2012)

I just purchased one. Have not used it yet. What experiences have you had with it?
Can it be used on standard breakers? Or just AFCI breakers?
Can wait to try it.


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

I just ordered one on EBay. For $190.00 and free shipping, I couldn't pass it up. It'll pay for itself the first time I use it.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've made it clear I think AFCIs are a massive crock. But as they become more widely used, I'm actually interested to see how many and what type of wiring problems these tools find because they indicated an "arcing fault."


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

Big John said:


> I've made it clear I think AFCIs are a massive crock. But as they become more widely used, I'm actually interested to see how many and what type of wiring problems these tools find because they indicated an "arcing fault."


Me too!


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Most service calls I've encountered with tripping arc-fault breakers required a new breaker.

Replacing the nuisance tripping breaker results in the problem being solved 99% of the time.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> ...Replacing the nuisance tripping breaker results in the problem being solved 99% of the time.


 That's my suspicion. My experience with them during new construction was that I always found a ground fault, but I don't do resi service anymore so I'm out of the loop.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The other 1% we did find a ground fault: Usually in a customer-installed paddle fan after they moved in.

In one instance, they removed the neutral pigtail from the AFI breaker, and landed the circuit neutral directly on the neutral bar. Breaker worked for overcurrent protection only, but not for Arc-or ground-fault detection.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

drspec said:


> Anyone have any experience using this?
> 
> I just ordered one and it should be here any day now.
> I have watched the video on using it. It looks simple enough, but I was wondering if I should practice with it before taking it on a job.


I missed this thread originally. I'd be interested to know how well its worked out for you. Worth the money?


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

J. Temple said:


> I just ordered one on EBay. For $190.00 and free shipping, I couldn't pass it up. It'll pay for itself the first time I use it.


That's a steal.

I periodically check Ebay and can never find one for under $250.00.:thumbsup:


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

*other brands?*

Does it only work on Siemen's, or does it work on all AFCI circuits?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

It works on all types. It measures the amount of arc? (which every circuits seems to have some) and then you can track down the likely culprit. A lot of times it happens when you turn a switch off. TV's can do it vacuums can do it, almost anything. 
The nice part is you can show the customer the results which are red, yellow green.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> It works on all types. It measures the amount of arc? (which every circuits seems to have some) and then you can track down the likely culprit. A lot of times it happens when you turn a switch off. TV's can do it vacuums can do it, almost anything.
> The nice part is you can show the customer the results which are red, yellow green.


I really don't see how it can work on all of the brands. 

The arc signature recognition software is all proprietary and different for each manufacturer. What shows up as a "red" arc on the tester may only be a "yellow" or green "arc" in other brands of breakers.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

jefft110 said:


> That's a steal.
> 
> I periodically check Ebay and can never find one for under $250.00.:thumbsup:


What search terms are you guys using, nothing comes up for me.


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

The_Modifier said:


> What search terms are you guys using, nothing comes up for me.


Seimens intelli-arc tool.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I really don't see how it can work on all of the brands.
> 
> The arc signature recognition software is all proprietary and different for each manufacturer. What shows up as a "red" arc on the tester may only be a "yellow" or green "arc" in other brands of breakers.


Would an arc not be an arc. Does a GFCI tester work on different brands?


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

J. Temple said:


> Seimens intelli-arc tool.


eBay has one listed right now 269.99 "buy it now" price.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I paid $350 new from siemens with warrantee.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> I missed this thread originally. I'd be interested to know how well its worked out for you. Worth the money?


worth the money? well that's debatable

its helped me on a few afci tripping issues but I have had a couple where I thought I found them and they are still having the same issues

so................


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

J. Temple said:


> I just ordered one on EBay. For $190.00 and free shipping, I couldn't pass it up. It'll pay for itself the first time I use it.


After you get this, I would like to ask you to run a few tests:

1) with a vacuum cleaner
2) chop saw
3) air compressor
4) fluorescent fixture with starter or trigger-start ballast

Let us know what that beastie indicates ....


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Would an arc not be an arc. Does a GFCI tester work on different brands?


The GFCI works with a known standard...current. The AFCI works with some unknown computer software that tries to read the electronic signature of an arcing fault. The software does not work on any type of standard and is different from each manufacturer.


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

kbsparky said:


> After you get this, I would like to ask you to run a few tests:
> 
> 1) with a vacuum cleaner
> 2) chop saw
> ...


I plan on hooking it up at my own house and playing around with it. I guess I'll have to install a n arc fault circuit breaker in my own house or shop to run some tests.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

J. Temple said:


> Seimens intelli-arc tool.


I had to go to .com to see them. They seem to be blocked from the .ca website. To top it off they don't ship to Canada, no luck finding one this side of the border either. Maybe time to hope the border to New York for a day.

:thumbup:


----------



## ASAP (Feb 5, 2013)

drspec said:


> Anyone have any experience using this?
> 
> I just ordered one and it should be here any day now.
> I have watched the video on using it. It looks simple enough, but I was wondering if I should practice with it before taking it on a job.


How has the tool worked? I'm thinking about getting one. 

AFCI Breakers - Will it show if neutrals are shared?

I watched the videos. 
Another question - Will it display if the fault is internal circuit issue or external cord and plug device issue?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> I paid $350 new from siemens with warrantee.


you mean warranty. :brows:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

paulgarett said:


> I just purchased one. Have not used it yet. What experiences have you had with it?
> Can it be used on standard breakers? Or just AFCI breakers?
> Can wait to try it.


Paul, Why would you use it on a standard breaker?


----------



## paulgarett (May 8, 2012)

Regular breakers will not trip if there is a shared neutral or a minor arc fault or ground leakage. AFCI's are really sensitive and do trip. If I use this tool on regular circuit breakers, it would determine if there is a potential fire hazard, and allow estimates for remodels to be accurate.


----------

